# does geodon cause nightmares



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Just curious to know. On abilify, I couldnt remember my dreams at all. As soon as I was put on geodon 9 days ago. Dreams include being shot at, being yelled at, being afraid, being 1000s of feet underwater alone.

Hard to get a good night sleep. Oh well I guess. On abilify I slept 2-3 hrs at a time.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong place.


----------



## shivam (Jul 8, 2010)

okay.......


----------

